# Stripping clear coated eaves



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey y'all
Looked at a job. They are ok with painting if needed but I thought I'd see what the verdict on stripping these things was. I did one ceiling last year and it took a ton of sanding. I've since got a bunch of the powdered stripper from pressure Tek, I think it's F-18 or something. The varnish is chipping at the edges of the boards, so even if we paint it's gonna need a lot of work. 
Can this stuff be stripped ok using down streaming? Also will the cleaner/stripper cause any damage to their concrete driveway? It has a sealer on it that you might be able to see in one of the pics. 



Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I would try hitting them with random orbitil. You might not need to strip. Try some 80 grit and see what happens. 
If that doesnt work i would probly try a deck stripper and pressure washer next.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

We stripped a bunch of soffit like that last year by just sanding. It took about 1 hour per 10 sqft.

I considered chemicals, but just didn't seem feasible.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Damon T said:


> View attachment 24783
> View attachment 24784
> View attachment 24785
> View attachment 24786
> ...


If money is the final verdict Painting is a lot cheaper, and easier.

If not, a chemical stripper (circa 1850, etc), a really really really good sand (80-100 grit), then whatever they want on top.

Good luck, but for your arms sake push for paint

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah we've sanded a large porch ceiling. Way too much work. Am hoping to strip or pole sand and paint. 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I'd sand that. F-18 won't touch varnish (and nothing will downstreaming). Methylene chloride or a soy gel stripper would be the way to go if you are gonna do chems. I agree with some type of deglossing/smoothing then paint unless you want to get into a bigger job. From what I have seen, a Festool sander would make pretty quick work of that. Maybe ask Scott/Vermont.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Having done a lot of overhead shenanigans over the years, and as recently as this year...and currently being in the midst of a mechanical strip of Sikkens (whole house), I would say that:

You _could_ chemically strip it, or at least clean it up considerably

You _could_ sand it. Not the most fun task, but possible

You could even do both.

Not sure if the wood has enough redeeming value to justify the cost of restoring it to a natural look. 

Scuff. Prime. Paint. Done.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yup. Pressure wash to remove loose varnish. Pole sand. Prime and paint. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Vinyl soffits are my best friend


----------

